# Roller covers



## Greg-SHS (Sep 11, 2013)

I am curious about what type/size roller covers everyone uses for different applications. I use the following:

3/8 white dove nap with 9 inch roller: for occupied repaints with single coat no color change.

1/2 white dove nap with 9 inch roller cage: for all occupied repaints involving color change 

3/4 inch or 1 inch SW exterior nap for back rolling exterior with spraying--roller cage length varies. Same goes for brush and roll exterior jobs

For apartment turns I use an 18 inch roller cage with at least a 1 inch nap or longer


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I use a 1/2 inch white dove on most everything unless it's rough exterior then I use a 3/4.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I use a 3/4 inch microfiber for almost everything. But, 99% of my interiors are knockdown or orange peel texture. I haven't seen smooth wall in.....I can't remember, that's how long its been.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I've only painted one house in my 25+ years that had textured walls.It's just not done in this part of the country.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I like to know what others use for popcorn ceilings--especially the thick ones. At least 50% of the homes around here have these ceilings. Most have the little bumps and not the real thick ones. Right now I use 3/8 for everything. But think that I might try something thicker next time I have to do one.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I would also be interested in what rollers others use. I had a Wooster that squeaked all the time--bought a new one and it does the same thing. So, I drove 20 miles out of my way to get a Purdy and the covers fall off of it.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> I like to know what others use for popcorn ceilings--especially the thick ones. At least 50% of the homes around here have these ceilings. Most have the little bumps and not the real thick ones. Right now I use 3/8 for everything. But think that I might try something thicker next time I have to do one.


I use a 3/4 most of the time on popcorn.I have used the split foam roller covers but I like a 3/4 Wooster better.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I use the green ones from the family dollar store.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

9 or 18 inches?!?!


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> I've only painted one house in my 25+ years that had textured walls.It's just not done in this part of the country.


Same here.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> I like to know what others use for popcorn ceilings--especially the thick ones. At least 50% of the homes around here have these ceilings. Most have the little bumps and not the real thick ones. Right now I use 3/8 for everything. But think that I might try something thicker next time I have to do one.


Roll a popcorn ceiling with a 3/8" roller cover? Sounds like a nightmare.
I haven't had to roll one in many years. When I did, I used at least a 3/4"
Put plenty of paint on, try not to overwork it, and pray that there's never been even a slight water leak. If there was you may get a slab of popcorn in the face!:yes:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> I would also be interested in what rollers others use. I had a Wooster that squeaked all the time--bought a new one and it does the same thing. So, I drove 20 miles out of my way to get a Purdy and the covers fall off of it.


I just had a conversation with the Wooster rep about the squealing.. If you put it in dish soap or something along those lines the squeak goes away.. Or keep the squeak so you know when your employees are actually working!


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Roll a popcorn ceiling with a 3/8" roller cover? Sounds like a nightmare.


Most of the popcorn ceilings are not that bad. The texture is not that thick, but I had one that was really not that much fun. I have avoided using a larger nap because I was afraid that the extra paint on the roller would mean a lot of splatter on the face. I will try a larger nap on the next one. With all of them that we have around here, that should not be too long.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> I use the green ones from the family dollar store.


over and over...


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

prodooz 1/2" all the time. 3/8 just doesnt get enough on the wall for my liking. So unless i go to a heavy texture (then its 1") i stick with what I know.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I just had a conversation with the Wooster rep about the squealing.. If you put it in dish soap or something along those lines the squeak goes away.. Or keep the squeak so you know when your employees are actually working!


Thanks. I will try that. My first thought was a little oil--luckily I did a little more thinking before I applied it. One home owner told me it sounded like a carbon monoxide alarm going off.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I've only painted one house in my 25+ years that had textured walls.It's just not done in this part of the country.


Just the opposite out here. When I see a smooth surface it's usually in a pre-60's house.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Just the opposite out here. When I see a smooth surface it's usually in a pre-60's house.


The regional differences in construction are interesting. Here, a pre-60's house most likely has sand-finish plaster.


----------



## David's Painting (Nov 7, 2012)

Pete the Painter said:


> I would also be interested in what rollers others use. I had a Wooster that squeaked all the time--bought a new one and it does the same thing. So, I drove 20 miles out of my way to get a Purdy and the covers fall off of it.


My Wooster squeaks also  eek:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I just had a conversation with the Wooster rep about the squealing.. If you put it in dish soap or something along those lines the squeak goes away.. Or keep the squeak so you know when your employees are actually working!


Now if we just had squeaking brushes!


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> The regional differences in construction are interesting. Here, a pre-60's house most likely has sand-finish plaster.


Same here.In the '60s here they started using what they called "new plaster". A layer of drywall with plaster on top.Thank goodness that didn't last long.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> The regional differences in construction are interesting. Here, a pre-60's house most likely has sand-finish plaster.


Yeah, sand is also pretty common around here in older homes.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

RH said:


> Yeah, sand is also pretty common around here in older homes.


Sand? How? Pics? :blink:


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdaniels said:


> Same here.In the '60s here they started using what they called "new plaster". A layer of drywall with plaster on top.Thank goodness that didn't last long.


Are you talking about the perforated drywall?


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm not sure slinger.I don't know if it was perforated or not maybe it was but around here people call it "new plaster".


----------



## ejs (Nov 4, 2011)

For N/C a Richard Fat Boy 1/2" x 9 or any lint free 30 mm. to put the paint on the surface and a Wooster 3/8" X 18 to finish. If I work alone the fat boy on most surfaces. Split foam on stucco.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

Baaaaaaa


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Since we're talking about rollers....anybody have a recommendation on a quality 18" 3/4 inch microfiber roller nap?

I don't have a single store that carries 18's locally (besides some crappy lowes woosters) so I have to order them 1 at a time to try them out.

I'll be trying a Purdy Colossus tomorrow on an interior, but I don't think those are microfiber and I've been happy with the 9 inch microfibers I use.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Pete the Painter said:


> I like to know what others use for popcorn ceilings--especially the thick ones. At least 50% of the homes around here have these ceilings. Most have the little bumps and not the real thick ones. Right now I use 3/8 for everything. But think that I might try something thicker next time I have to do one.


For the popcorn ceilings with large aggregate pieces, I have found and inch and a quarter nap to work well...holds a lot of paint, you don't have to push as hard (resulting in less pieces coming off onto your roller cover). The smaller aggregate I paint with 3/4" nap.


----------



## Toolnut (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow from the land of texture I have never seen a smooth wall since I moved here. We have orange peel (3 sizes), we have knockdown (3 sizes), we have crow's foot, slap brush, and that's on the walls. Now on the ceilings we have all the above plus popcorn and the ever popular popcorn with glitter.
Want to have some fun cut a straight line when you have knockdown on the walls and on the ceiling. Never forget the first time I tried to roll a popcorn ceiling. Loaded the roller and went at it, took about 15 seconds and I had a whole roller full of popcorn, and a big bare spot on the ceiling, was also my first popcorn repair. I love texture.
Now you tell me about the squeaky roller I just threw one away yesterday.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I just had a conversation with the Wooster rep about the squealing.. If you put it in dish soap or something along those lines the squeak goes away.. Or keep the squeak so you know when your employees are actually working!


Dishsoap won't that leave bubbles in your paint?:blink:


----------



## Jasonthep8nter (Aug 7, 2013)

slinger58 said:


> Roll a popcorn ceiling with a 3/8" roller cover? Sounds like a nightmare.
> I haven't had to roll one in many years. When I did, I used at least a 3/4"
> Put plenty of paint on, try not to overwork it, and pray that there's never been even a slight water leak. If there was you may get a slab of popcorn in the face!:yes:


For painting popcorn ceilings I always spray them, use a cross hatch technique and you're done looks good and all the popcorn stays in the ceiling instead of flying all over the place when rolling.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Toolnut said:


> Wow from the land of texture I have never seen a smooth wall since I moved here. We have orange peel (3 sizes), we have knockdown (3 sizes), we have crow's foot, slap brush, and that's on the walls. Now on the ceilings we have all the above plus popcorn and the ever popular popcorn with glitter.
> Want to have some fun cut a straight line when you have knockdown on the walls and on the ceiling.



I cut straight lines on knockdown all day long. Fo sho! :thumbsup:


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

mudbone said:


> Dishsoap won't that leave bubbles in your paint?:blink:


Lol only if your rolling the interior of a dishwasher as its turned on ,)

But honestly I didn't quite hear what the guy said.. He was talking more to my employee and I wasn't paying full attention


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

I use 

1/2" nap for all interiors
3/4" nap for all exteriors except
Elastomeric back roll on a lace stucco home then it's 1 1/4" nap all day

No lambskins ever only blends and they are throw aways after each job


----------



## spektrum (Mar 11, 2010)

Painter-Aaron said:


> I just had a conversation with the Wooster rep about the squealing.. If you put it in dish soap or something along those lines the squeak goes away.. Or keep the squeak so you know when your employees are actually working!


Haha, can't remember how many times I've heard this one.. When I started out I hated the squeak and many senior employees said they wanted to know I was working. I always had the dreaded squeak with woosters Sherlock cages too, a rep told me recently the same deal with Dish soap drop on the bearing inside the cage, too which I replied well that's one more thing I have to do in the morning and why don't you make the cage a bit stiffer it bends far too easily, after getting smacked to remove my sleeve. I find the cheaper cages with the metal frames to be the cats ass, not as much need to tap cage for sleeves slowly slipping off and no squeaks!! I believe its just a basic Nour cage I use most frequently.


----------



## spektrum (Mar 11, 2010)

I've read a bunch of guys in the states love the 18" set ups, there not seem too much up here. Most stores only stock 10mm sleeves (3/8), which really isn't getting much paint to the wall. The only ones I could find 20mm were not lint free. Anyone have a good quality 15-20mm lint free, i'm looking to order online but not wanting to try out a bunch and waste the money. While you think of the suggestion why not say a brand for 14" if it differs, I've seen some online but not always available in 14 and 18. Lastly, 18" Wooster buckets, great but a mess for clean, water is not always available on n/c or no big slop sink on residential so anyone come up with any brilliant liners, I've seen the posts of some to order online but seem pricey to me. I've also tried the trash bag idea but having to use grid to avoid slipping to really load the sleeve, its just more trouble than its worth and gets buggers way too fast. I'm trying to find the ultimate roller set up, my painter dream, a rolling 18" tray that holds 2+gallons and accommodates cheap liners.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

spektrum said:


> I've read a bunch of guys in the states love the 18" set ups, there not seem too much up here. Most stores only stock 10mm sleeves (3/8), which really isn't getting much paint to the wall. The only ones I could find 20mm were not lint free. Anyone have a good quality 15-20mm lint free, i'm looking to order online but not wanting to try out a bunch and waste the money. While you think of the suggestion why not say a brand for 14" if it differs, I've seen some online but not always available in 14 and 18. Lastly, 18" Wooster buckets, great but a mess for clean, water is not always available on n/c or no big slop sink on residential so anyone come up with any brilliant liners, I've seen the posts of some to order online but seem pricey to me. I've also tried the trash bag idea but having to use grid to avoid slipping to really load the sleeve, its just more trouble than its worth and gets buggers way too fast. I'm trying to find the ultimate roller set up, my painter dream, a rolling 18" tray that holds 2+gallons and accommodates cheap liners.


Your dream then has come true. Line the Wooster 18" bucket with lightweight painters plastic. Have the plastic to out over all sides by at least a foot. Pour in your paint. Now that the paint has pushed down the plastic, push it tight around the outer rim and tape it with 1-1/2" tape. You are now all set. When you're done painting, pull up from around the edges so that you have the leftover paint in a big baggie, hold it over your original paint bucket, and stab a hole in the bottom of your paint balloon. It will neatly drain into the can, and then dispose of said plastic. 
I prefer Wooster 18" polar bear covers for walls with any texture, and some white nap roller for smooth. But mostly it's the polar bear. Dig it.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

How thick is the nap on the polar bear?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I think it's similar to a 1/2" but because of the material it holds a lot of paint and lays it off quickly. Also cleans up really well.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

spektrum said:


> I've read a bunch of guys in the states love the 18" set ups, there not seem too much up here. Most stores only stock 10mm sleeves (3/8), which really isn't getting much paint to the wall. The only ones I could find 20mm were not lint free. Anyone have a good quality 15-20mm lint free, i'm looking to order online but not wanting to try out a bunch and waste the money. While you think of the suggestion why not say a brand for 14" if it differs, I've seen some online but not always available in 14 and 18. Lastly, 18" Wooster buckets, great but a mess for clean, water is not always available on n/c or no big slop sink on residential so anyone come up with any brilliant liners, I've seen the posts of some to order online but seem pricey to me. I've also tried the trash bag idea but having to use grid to avoid slipping to really load the sleeve, its just more trouble than its worth and gets buggers way too fast. I'm trying to find the ultimate roller set up, my painter dream, a rolling 18" tray that holds 2+gallons and accommodates cheap liners.


I don't keep track of all brands but several purdy or wooster 18's work great. I have 3 different style frames and 2 trays/buckets. Don't worry too much about shed resistant, just go for good brand in 1/2 or 3/4", I de-fuzz roller cover by running out 3or 4 ft of 1.5" blonde tape, zing roller up and down tape 10-15 times quickly and pull another 4 ft do it again and look at fuzz on tape. As for bucket I just swipe it out with brush when done, let dry and repeat 20 times, maybe peel it, maybe not.


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

1/2" should be good for all interior work for the most part


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

How many people de-fuzz their rollers and who never has? I stretch out some 1.5 tape, roll roller up and down it, pull some more, do it again. No more fuzzies.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> How many people de-fuzz their rollers and who never has? I stretch out some 1.5 tape, roll roller up and down it, pull some more, do it again. No more fuzzies.



I used to do it with woven naps sometimes. I've switched to microfiber almost exclusively and it's not necessary with them. 

That's one of the things that makes microfiber superior IMO.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Jmayspaint said:


> I used to do it with woven naps sometimes. I've switched to microfiber almost exclusively and it's not necessary with them.
> 
> That's one of the things that makes microfiber superior IMO.


I think they're a little low performing in my opinion. Kinda coarse no?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ridesarize said:


> How many people de-fuzz their rollers and who never has? I stretch out some 1.5 tape, roll roller up and down it, pull some more, do it again. No more fuzzies.


Is that where that stuff comes from? I just would tell the complaining customer it was probably there from before.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

ridesarize said:


> I think they're a little low performing in my opinion. Kinda coarse no?



They do leave a different texture than woven naps. And I have found I can't make them work with Aura, it just dries too fast. But with most paints where you can expect a decent amount of flow after application, I really like them. 
They hold more paint than woven, and are way less likely to splatter when rolling. 

I get the impression that they're pretty popular among members here.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

ridesarize said:


> How many people de-fuzz their rollers and who never has? I stretch out some 1.5 tape, roll roller up and down it, pull some more, do it again. No more fuzzies.


That was one of my painting secrets I vowed never to share with Paint Talk. Now that it has been revealed, I have nothing left. 

As far as favorite roller covers, I grab what's ever available since no one in my demographic really seems to care much. I like it like that


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

It may have been a dream, but I seem to remember a lambs wool cover unraveling like a pelt from a skinned chinchilla. As troubling is that appears, but as resourceful as I pride myself to be, I also remember using the wool pelt as an applicator to paint hand rails, which prompts a thought. 

Could we start a discussion on whether roller covers should be called, covers, sleeves, or skins? Maybe it will generate an apocalyptic flame war with actual feelings getting hurt and a possible perma ban. it's kinda cold and slow this time of year.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

CApainter said:


> It may have been a dream, but I seem to remember a lambs wool cover unraveling like a pelt from a skinned chinchilla. As troubling is that appears, but as resourceful as I pride myself to be, I also remember using the wool pelt as an applicator to paint hand rails, which prompts a thought.
> 
> Could we start a discussion on whether roller covers should be called, covers, sleeves, or skins? Maybe it will generate an apocalyptic flame war with actual feelings getting hurt and a possible perma ban. it's kinda cold and slow this time of year.


Cover: that's what it supposed to do in 1 coat when using Behr. Sleeve is my vote because is a sleeve that is on the arm of the frame. Skin that would be the nap or pile.

If some says applicator you better look in mirror.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Thanks for taking my above posts seriously Rob. I was afraid other members might think I was making a mockery out of serious subjects such as this. 

If my post seems a little bit melancholy, its probably due to the frigid temperatures we've been experiencing over here. I mean, how can anyone one survive at 35 degrees?


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

I've always called it a roller cover when I'm referring to them in general- "I have to get some more roller covers"

I call it a nap or just a roller when I'm referring to one specifically "I need a new 3/4" nap"

Have never used the term sleeve or skin.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

KD PAINTING said:


> 1/2" should be good for all interior work for the most part


To each his own.I dislike the stipple that the 1/2" cover leaves.on new work the less nap the better,but for repaints most generally the painter before leaves it so rough you have not the choice but to use a heavier nap.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Jmayspaint said:


> They do leave a different texture than woven naps. And I have found I can't make them work with Aura, it just dries too fast. But with most paints where you can expect a decent amount of flow after application, I really like them.
> They hold more paint than woven, and are way less likely to splatter when rolling.
> 
> I get the impression that they're pretty popular among members here.


:yes:


----------



## ltd (Nov 18, 2010)

always used the Purdy white doves .lately I have switched to Purdy I think its call ultra or fine finish covers 1/2 inch naps and I like them a lot.as to putting tape around cover to de lint them ,I have in the past ,but now I think its better to rinse them good and spin them imho


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

KD PAINTING said:


> 1/2" should be good for all interior work for the most part


Everyone has their personal preference. I like the 3/8 Super Fab for repaints with anything other than SG. For that I like the woven covers. I like the 1/2 inch for stucco, or long runs.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

I've been using the Purdy Colossus for some time now and find it has almost zero splatter and cleans up easily. I also have the 6" mini purdy roller that use small colossus covers as well...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Pshaw… you guys aren't real painters until you can lay down a nice even coat with just a frame - no cover, sleeve, _or_ skin. :whistling2:


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

RH said:


> Pshaw… you guys aren't real painters until you can lay down a nice even coat with just a frame - no cover, sleeve, or skin. :whistling2:


Alright squeegee man


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

RH said:


> Pshaw… you guys aren't real painters until you can lay down a nice even coat with just a frame - no cover, sleeve, _or_ skin. :whistling2:


You're right full of yoself lately, ain't ya.:jester:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

slinger58 said:


> You're right full of yoself lately, ain't ya.:jester:


Yeah... kind of. I promise I'll start behaving better - eventually. :yes:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Yeah... kind of. I promise I'll start behaving better - eventually. :yes:


Please don't, or this place may collapse on itself from a lack of personality!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Please don't, or this place may collapse on itself from a lack of personality!


Okay, just so everyone knows who to blame for my bad behavior - because I don't want to hear about it. :whistling2:


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Heres mine:









I get a fresh set monthly or every dozen jobs, whichever happens first.

I try to dedicate 1/color. So if I do mire than white/almond, i get a new cover.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

driftweed said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> View attachment 20894
> 
> ...


I also use Super Fab for most of my jobs. Good covers.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

driftweed said:


> Heres mine:
> 
> View attachment 20894
> 
> ...


Super!


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

not just super...faaahhbulouth!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I use the Woosters, Purdys, and what ever else holds up. However, I've never used an eighteen inch roller, and hope I never will.


----------



## paintball head (Mar 3, 2012)

Try a Purdy "White Dove" and you'll be hooked.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

The 18 incher is a game changer. You will wonder where it has been your whole life.

I <3 18" rollers


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I have been using a tip I saw on here a while back to use 18" naps on a 14" frame. Just leave an end cap on one end of the nap. The extra 5" of nap at the end that's not supported by frame doesn't make much difference. 
It allows you to roll closer to things than you can with a regular 18" frame. That was always a peeve of mine when using an 18", not being able to roll tight to the cut.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

The 18 on a 14 is a nice one. Those Wooster 14" frames are sturdy enough for sure. 9" rollers feel so....insignificant these days....I only use them in bathrooms:jester:


----------



## JC PAINTING Cullman (Apr 29, 2021)

slinger58 said:


> Roll a popcorn ceiling with a 3/8" roller cover? Sounds like a nightmare.
> I haven't had to roll one in many years. When I did, I used at least a 3/4"
> Put plenty of paint on, try not to overwork it, and pray that there's never been even a slight water leak. If there was you may get a slab of popcorn in the face!:yes:





Greg-SHS said:


> I am curious about what type/size roller covers everyone uses for different applications. I use the following:
> 
> 3/8 white dove nap with 9 inch roller: for occupied repaints with single coat no color change.
> 
> ...


I use a white dove 1/2 inch an a 4inch roller to match an if I decide too a 3/8 microfiber an a 4inch to match all new construction homes .. 3/8 white woven I did think about it but the 1/2 inch leaves jus about the same amount of stippling.


----------

